# esto huele mal :C compiler cannot create executables

## papu

tras un update world rutinario de repente tras actualizar correctametne 2 paquetes  a partir de ahi ya

al compilar cualquier cosa sale siempre 

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

La cosa parece ser que esta en el archivo libmpfr.so.1, encima para mar inri resulta solo tengo un gcc ( creí tenia otro siempre lo tenía pero parece ser que no es asi),  esto tiene arreglo? se ha jodido el solito el puto gentoo y ya es la segunda vez en 1 año que me da un error que parece demasiado grave  como para arreglarlo.

config.log:

```
gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4 p1.0) 

configure:3328: $? = 0

configure:3317: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:3328: $? = 1

configure:3317: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -qversion >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option '-qversion'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: no input files

configure:3328: $? = 1

configure:3348: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:3370: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb  -Wl,-O1 conftest.c  >&5

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1: error while loading shared libraries: libmpfr.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

```
sudo make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1: error while loading shared libraries: libmpfr.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Error 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

```

```
# ld.so.conf autogenerated by env-update; make all changes to

# contents of /etc/env.d directory

/usr/local/lib

include ld.so.conf.d/*.conf

//usr/lib32/opengl/ati/lib

//usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib

/lib

/usr/lib

/lib64

/usr/lib64

/usr/local/lib64

/lib32

/usr/lib32

/usr/local/lib32

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/32

/usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.2

/usr/lib64/qca2

/usr/lib/qt4

/usr/lib64/qt4

/usr/lib32/qt4

/opt/xulrunner

/usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/

/etc/ld.so.conf lines 1-23/23 (END) 

```

```
MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/man"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/info"

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/32"

PATH="/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4"

ROOTPATH="/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4"

GCC_SPECS=""

```

```
revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 22% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/rdfproc (requires libmpfr.so.1)

 *   broken /usr/bin/redland-db-upgrade (requires libmpfr.so.1)

[ 75% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/librasqal.so.2.0.0 (requires libmpfr.so.1)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/librdf.so.0.0.0 (requires libmpfr.so.1)

[ 90% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/redland/librdf_storage_mysql.so (requires libmpfr.so.1)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/redland/librdf_storage_sqlite.so (requires libmpfr.so.1)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/redland/librdf_storage_virtuoso.so (requires libmpfr.so.1)

[ 95% ]  *   broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1 (requires libmpfr.so.1)

 *   broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1plus (requires libmpfr.so.1)

 *   broken /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/f951 (requires libmpfr.so.1)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/bin/rdfproc -> dev-libs/redland

 *   /usr/bin/redland-db-upgrade -> dev-libs/redland

 *   /usr/lib64/librasqal.so.2.0.0 -> dev-libs/rasqal

 *   /usr/lib64/librdf.so.0.0.0 -> dev-libs/redland

 *   /usr/lib64/redland/librdf_storage_mysql.so -> dev-libs/redland

 *   /usr/lib64/redland/librdf_storage_sqlite.so -> dev-libs/redland

 *   /usr/lib64/redland/librdf_storage_virtuoso.so -> dev-libs/redland

 *   /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1 -> sys-devel/gcc

 *   /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1plus -> sys-devel/gcc

 *   /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/f951 -> sys-devel/gcc

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot -v --keep-going  dev-libs/rasqal:0

dev-libs/redland:0

sys-devel/gcc:4.4

..........

```

```
enric@egt /usr/src/linux $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Jun 2010 09:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-U8yulrn1QJ,guid=f98555816d4cdbd7e884d8fe00000167"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v --keep-going"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"

GS_LIB="/home/enric/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HOME="/home/enric"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.32"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/2"

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib64/dri:/usr/lib32/dri"

LINGUAS="ca en es"

LOGNAME="enric"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OLDPWD="/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4"

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/usr/src/linux"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/enric/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/egt:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/3279,unix/egt:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3279"

SGML_CATALOG_FILES="/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.2.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.4.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.3.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.5.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.2.cat"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif git gpm hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kde4 laptop mad matroska mmx mng modules mono mozilla mp3 mp4 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntp odbc ogg openal opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon php plasma png pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc samba sdl see4.1 semantic-desktop session spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis webkit x264 xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xrandr xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca en es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="enric"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

Ucpu="sse3 ssse3 see4.1"

Ugeneral="-doc bash-completion hal git openssh openssl dbus acpi apm laptop ntp mysql rtc samba xulrunner java xml mozilla sqlite sqlite3 odbc php startup-notification mono udev nsplugin webkit spell"

UimatgeTexte="mng png truetype jpeg svg pdf pango cairo gif"

Ukde="-arts qt3support plasma kde kde4 qt4 semantic-desktop"

Umultimedia="-oss alsa xv matroska x264 dvb ogg mad cdda dvd vorbis ffmpeg quicktime solid theora xvmc v4l v4l2 mp3 mp4 aac phonon dts alsa pulseaudio  openal a52 flac sdl xvid win32codecs"

Uxorg="xinerama X opengl xcomposite xrandr"

VIDEO_CARDS=""

WINDOWID="41943079"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XCURSOR_THEME="gentoo"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## esteban_conde

Seguramente será que tienes que quitar la palabra users (entiendase noexec segun man mount) de fstab.

----------

## papu

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Seguramente será que tienes que quitar la palabra users (entiendase noexec segun man mount) de fstab.

 

se arreglo con ln -s  libmpfr.so   a libmpfr.so1

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

yo tb. pensaba que no iba a colar pero revdep-rebuild me lo solucionó sin problemas, has probao ?

de hecho en una de mis máquinas tuve que recompilar 7 gccs y fue todo como una seda.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

> yo tb. pensaba que no iba a colar pero revdep-rebuild me lo solucionó sin problemas, has probao ?
> 
> de hecho en una de mis máquinas tuve que recompilar 7 gccs y fue todo como una seda.
> 
> saluetes

 

si no iba el gcc no podía compilar nada ahí estaba el tema,  

```
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 
```

 por cierto cual es el comando para instalar slots? emerge gcc:3.5    ¿creo se haría asi?  aunque no da mucho control sobre la versión a instalar veo.

saludos, adéu.

----------

